# circuito electrico de protección contra sobre tensiones



## lfernando (Sep 12, 2009)

Estimados amigos:

Necesito montar un circuito eléctrico de protección contra sobre tensiones, el circuito debe cortar la corriente en la carga (10 ohmios) cuando la tensión de entrada sobrepase los 28v y realimentar la carga cuando la tensión descienda por debajo de los 28v, la lista de materiales autorizados son:

Regulador de voltaje LM7812.
Circuito comparador cuadruple LM339
IRF2807
Resistencias 
Potenciómetros
Condensadores 

Se que hay cálculos pertinentes a efectuar con respecto a las resistencias y condensadores por lo que agradecería me indicaran donde puedo encontrar mayor información. 

Muchísimas gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## Cacho (Sep 12, 2009)

Hola LFernando, bienvenido al foro.

Planteás hacer cálculos, pero no cálculos de qué. En otras palabras, ¿Cómo tenés pensado hacer el circuito?

Saludos


----------



## lfernando (Sep 12, 2009)

Gracias por responder..., El circuito debe cortar la corriente en la carga (Rcharge=10 ohmios), cuando V(source) > V(umbral=28v) y realimentar la misma carga cuando V(source) < V(umbral=28v).

El circuito se montara en un proboard y como es una tarea de la escuela no tengo un diseño, solamente tengo una lista de materiales a utilizar LM7812, LM339, IRF2807, resistencias, condensadores y potenciómetros.

Quisiera una idea con algún circuito parecido para poder desarrollar el que me piden e buscado por Internet y no he encontrado nada


----------



## Cacho (Sep 12, 2009)

Ahora sí...

Faltan todos los componentes pasivos que harían andar el circuito, eso lo verás según tu gusto, pero la idea que se me ocurre es esta que te paso. Quizá te ayude.
Y bajá (y leé, claro) el datasheet del 339 (y el del MOSFET).

Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 12, 2009)

Hola

Datos de los componentes:
El LM7812 Soporta una corriente de 1 Amp. Y Corriente de pico 2.2 Amp.
El LM339 Se debe polarizar con una fuente de +36Vdc o una que de +-15Vdc.
El IRF2807 Soporta una corriente D-S de Aprox. 80 Amp.

Valores y componentes:
Rcharge = 10 Ohms.
Vsource = Vref. = 28 V. (>Cortar, <Realimentar)
Vumbral = 28 V. (Centro o cursor del Pot).
Resistencias x.
Condensadores x.
Potenciómetros x.

El circuito “Escrito” iría así:
PS-Out Conectado a IRF2807-D.
IRF2807-S Conectado a Rcharge(Term.1).
Rcharge(Term.2) Conectado a GND. Todas Las GND’s deben ir juntas.
Nota: Por Rcharge circulará una corriente de PS-Out/Rcharge = 12/10=1.2Amp. Ojalá no se queme el LM7812.
LM339-Vo Conectado a IRF2807-G Atraves De Rx (Ésta la debes calcular). Vo/Ig = Rx.

Debes decidir qué circuito Utilizar Del LM339 (Inversor o No inversor). De acuerdo al IRF2807. En cada Uno vienen las fórmulas.

Si alimentas el LM339 Con +36V Puedes Simular Vumbral. A esta fuente se conectan los extremos de un potenciómetro, digamos, de 500 Kohms. El centro(cursor) de éste Pot. Será Vin.

Vref. Debes calcular las R’s Para Que Vref = 28v.

Espero haberte ayudado con esto.
Saludos
A sus ordenes.


----------



## lfernando (Sep 13, 2009)

Gracias Cacho y MrCarlos por sus respuestas, voy a analizar los diagramas y tratare de simularlo en Multisim seguimos en contacto


----------



## lfernando (Sep 21, 2009)

Amigos :

El circuito que me piden no es un circuito de regulacion es un CIRCUITO DE PROTECCION con la siguiente consigna 

Si el V(source)>28v(Vumbral) ENTONCES debe cortar la corriente en la carga (Rcarga=10 ohmios).
Si el V(source)<28v(Vumbral) ENTONCES V(Rcarga) = Vsource (realimentando la carga con el mismo voltage de la source).


Nota : El circuito debe cortar lo mas cercano posible a los 28V. 
El LM7812 (que esta en la lista de materiales) debe ser utilizado en el circuito de proteccion y no para alimentar la carga.  

El circuito se montara en un proboard y debo utilizar solamente los siguientes materiales LM7812, LM339, IRF2807, resistencias, condensadores y potenciómetros.


----------



## lfernando (Sep 27, 2009)

Amigos :

Envio a manera de historico el circuito que presente, les agradesco por todos sus consejos.


----------

